# vorrei installare kde, ma quale?

## johnnystuff

ai miei tempi antichi in cui kde-3 faceva capolino all'orizzonte c'era stata la rivoluzionaria introduzione dei metapacchetti per non installare quella valanga di roba che è il kde monolitico. Ai tempi, con il mio procio single core a 2 giga ci voleva quasi una giornata intera per compilarlo tutto, quindi ne fui molto contento.

Ora, leggendo la guida ufficiale, mi sembra che le cose si siano un tantino incasinate. C'è kde-meta:4-3 che è definito metapacchetto ma se non ho capito male ti installa _tutto_ e ci sono i metapacchetti veri e propri (kdebase kdegames kdemultimedia........) che però non sono elencati. Eppoi ci sono le opzioni per avere kde-4.4 e altri overlay più o meno ufficiali.

Se proprio dovessi scegliere io installerei kde-4.4 ma potendo scegliere quali metapacchetti installare e possibilmente vorrei sceglierli per "gruppi" non singolarmente che sono circa 500 e almeno la metà non so cosa siano. L'opzione emerge -a infatti ti permette di saltare quelli che non vuoi, ma se non sai cosa sono come fai?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Preferendo però un sistema stabile e un portage tree ordinato, come dovrei fare installare solo i metapacchetti che voglio e quali sono le procedure per kde-4.3? Cioè: dove sta l'elenco dei metapacchetti disponibili? Quanto incasina il sistema installare kde-4.4 e dove trovo anche in questo caso una lista da incollare in package.keywords? Il link fornito nella guida è rotto asd

----------

## table

Ciao, 

io installerei kdebase-meta che installa solamente la base. Poi se hai bisogno di qualche altro software lo installi a mano.

A mio parere è la soluzione più pulita e perfetta per l'ottica del gentoo user

----------

## ago

 *table wrote:*   

> io installerei kdebase-meta che installa solamente la base

 

A dire il vero io so che il pacchetto base è: 

```
kde-base/kdebase-startkde
```

P.S. non dimenticare di emergere a parte kdm

----------

## pierino_89

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se proprio dovessi scegliere io installerei kde-4.4 ma potendo scegliere quali metapacchetti installare e possibilmente vorrei sceglierli per "gruppi" non singolarmente che sono circa 500 e almeno la metà non so cosa siano. L'opzione emerge -a infatti ti permette di saltare quelli che non vuoi, ma se non sai cosa sono come fai?   

 

```
eix kde*-meta
```

da cui:

-kde-meta

-kdeaccessibility-meta

-kdeadmin-meta

-kdeartwork-meta

-kdebase-meta

-kdebase-runtime-meta

-kdeedu-meta

-kdegames-meta

-kdegraphics-meta

-kdemultimedia-meta

-kdenetwork-meta

-kdepim-meta

-kdesdk-meta

-kdetoys-meta

-kdeutils-meta

-kdewebdev-meta

-kdebindings-meta

 *Quote:*   

> Quanto incasina il sistema installare kde-4.4 e dove trovo anche in questo caso una lista da incollare in package.keywords? Il link fornito nella guida è rotto asd

 Non saprei dirti, io ho tutto il sistema in ~amd64 e va che è una favola.

----------

## johnnystuff

ok grazie alla fine ho fatto come ha detto table, più in là quando avro ri-familiarizzato con gentoo e le sue novità proverò ad installare tutto in ~amd64. A proposito, anche se è OT completamente, meglio reinstallare tutto da 0 che migrare da stable a testing vero?

----------

## pierino_89

Non cambia niente. Io sono migrato a testing, e un'altra volta per sbaglio su amd64 stavo su ~x86. Un disastro, ma funziona.

----------

## ago

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> meglio reinstallare tutto da 0 che migrare da stable a testing vero?

 

no, basta aggiungere in make.conf 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

Il problema si pone quando vuoi passare da testing a stable  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Preferendo però un sistema stabile e un portage tree ordinato, come dovrei fare installare solo i metapacchetti che voglio e quali sono le procedure per kde-4.3?

 

precisando il fatto che la tua non è una richiesta per un aiuto, ma è più una discussione e che quindi andrebbe spostata nell'apposito subforum, aggiungo anche:

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Quanto incasina il sistema installare kde-4.4 e dove trovo anche in questo caso una lista da incollare in package.keywords? Il link fornito nella guida è rotto asd Non saprei dirti, io ho tutto il sistema in ~amd64 e va che è una favola.

 

di non seguire questo genere di consigli perché Gentoo completamente ~arch non è per l'uso quotidiano, ne per l'utente normale, ne per chi vuole avere le ultime versioni dei software; così come non è assolutamente vero che non ci sono problemi ad usarla e che tutto funziona bene (forse i problemi non li ha chi ti ha dato il consiglio, ma allo stesso tempo ci sono centinaia di altre persone che li hanno, quindi non è detto che non ne esistano, anzi preparati a ricorrenti problemi di compilazioni e rotture di librerie).

Gentoo ~arch è solo per sviluppatori Gentoo e/o per gente che sa come risolvere i problemi che gli si presentano, se non rientrate in queste categorie, non usatela e adoperate invece strumenti più idonei forniti da Portage: package.keywords / package.unmask e gli overlay.

@pierino_89: per piacere, evita questo genere di consigli perché sono completamente fuori luogo e non fanno altro che generare frustazione e delusione negli utenti inesperti (i quali poi abbandonano Gentoo e la sua comunità perché non funziona nulla). A riguardo c'è una regola della netiquette del forum, se non si conosce la soluzione al problema segnalato da un utente è meglio starsene zitti.

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> A dire il vero io so che il pacchetto base è: 
> 
> ```
> kde-base/kdebase-startkde
> ```
> ...

 

No, quel metapacchetto (come spiegato nella guida Gentoo) ti installa solo il WM di KDE, tutto il resto è escluso, quindi è corretta l'indicazione che è stata data in precedenza: kde-base/kdebase-meta.

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Quanto incasina il sistema installare kde-4.4 e dove trovo anche in questo caso una lista da incollare in package.keywords? Il link fornito nella guida è rotto asd

 

non ho idea quale guida tu abbia seguito, ma la guida ufficiale Gentoo si trova qui, è aggiornata e spiega come installare kde:4.4 fornendoti pure la lista da incollare in package.keywords (ho verificato e il file con la lista dei pacchetti è funzionante).

p.s.: kde-4.4.2 sta in portage e non negli overlay

----------

## Onip

!equilibrium mi ha tolto le parole di bocca.

Sarebbe proprio carino che si parlasse con cognizione di causa...

----------

## ago

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> No, quel metapacchetto (come spiegato nella guida Gentoo) ti installa solo il WM di KDE, tutto il resto è escluso, quindi è corretta l'indicazione che è stata data in precedenza: kde-base/kdebase-meta

 

Si in effetti kdebase-meta installa la base...sarà che io ho sempre preferito kde-base-startkde per poi aggiungere quei pochi pacchetti che mi servivano, in modo da evitare un metapacchetto che mi installava roba che non mi serviva

----------

## pierino_89

Io ho entrambi installati, questo significa che posso eliminarne uno perché ridondante?

[OT] Vorrei solo specificare che il mio non era un consiglio, anzi. Visto che si chiedeva lo status di kde in ~arch, ho specificato che io mi sono trovato bene con tutto il sistema in arch.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Ora, leggendo la guida ufficiale, mi sembra che le cose si siano un tantino incasinate. C'è kde-meta:4-3 che è definito metapacchetto ma se non ho capito male ti installa _tutto_ e ci sono i metapacchetti veri e propri (kdebase kdegames kdemultimedia........) che però non sono elencati. Eppoi ci sono le opzioni per avere kde-4.4 e altri overlay più o meno ufficiali.

 

kde-meta è un metapacchetto e ti installa tutto KDE (tutto = WM + Desktop + ~200 applicativi), solo che non ti compila tutto quando in un colpo solo come se fosse un unico ebuild monolitico, ma ti installa i singoli metapacchetti dei vari componenti che costituiscono kde, quindi si tirerà dietro kdebase-startkde, kdebase-base e i ~200 kdebase-* applicativi. Alla fine kde-meta non ti installa nulla, ma richiama i vari meta-pacchetti. Chiaro ora?

Non esistono overlay semiufficioso e/o non ufficiali per KDE, ce n'è solo uno (uno, non diversi) ed è quello usato dagli sviluppatori Gentoo per testare gli ebuild prima di aggiungerli nel repository di Portage. A questo punto la domanda sorge spontanea, esattamente, le tue informazione dove le hai reperite?

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Io ho entrambi installati, questo significa che posso eliminarne uno perché ridondante?

 

Se parli di kde-base-startkde no poiché viene tirato dentro dall'altro metapacchetto

----------

## pierino_89

Perfetto, era quello che volevo sapere. Intendevo toglierlo dal world.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Io ho entrambi installati, questo significa che posso eliminarne uno perché ridondante?

 

se ti riferisci a kdebase-startkde e kdebase-meta, no, sono due cose diverse, il primo è solo il WM (il decoratore delle finestre e poche altre cose) mentre il secondo è il Desktop (plasma, widgets, composite, utilities varie ecc ecc). kdebase-startkde, per ovvie ragioni, è dipendenza di kdebase-meta quindi è normale che sia installato da quest'ultimo, mentre se ti ritrovi sia kdebase-startkde che kdebase-meta nel file world allora no, ovviamente sono sbagliati.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> [OT] Vorrei solo specificare che il mio non era un consiglio, anzi. Visto che si chiedeva lo status di kde in ~arch, ho specificato che io mi sono trovato bene con tutto il sistema in arch.

 

non è comunque un consiglio da dare, soprattutto a chi non è esperto di Gentoo o di Linux in generale, a dirla tutta le architetture ~ non andrebbero nemmeno usate, tant'è che ACCEPT_KEYWORDS è deprecato da parecchi anni e presto verrà pure tolto proprio per evitare questa continua leggenda urbana che si può usare ~arch (è per gli sviluppatori Gentoo e non per altri fini, rassegnatevi). Infine aggiungo che tu ti sarai pure trovato bene, ma tu non fai ne numero ne testo perché:

- la tua Gentoo Box ha un setup diverso da quella degli altri utenti e solo per pura fortuna potresti far uso di software che non ha problemi in ~arch per lungo tempo;

- tu aggiorni con frequenze diverse dagli altri utenti e quindi potresti evitare le problematiche delle architetture ~ per puro caso solo perché non le hai beccate con il sync;

- stai usando ~arch solo da un tempo limitato, quindi hai evitato upgrade fallaci di componenti critici quali glibc o gcc o autotools o python e quindi di ritrovarti con la tua Gentoo Box completamente inutilizzabile dall'oggi al domani;

come vedi le tue deduzioni sono fondate solo su un preciso presupposto: l'avere culo, che non mi risulta essere un buon motivo per dare consigli. è un po' come consigliare di "sparare bendato fuori dalla finestra con il proprio fucile" solo perché tu lo fai tutti i giorni e non hai mai ucciso nessuno e quindi reputi sicuro l'uso del fucile; in realtà non hai ucciso nessuno solo per il semplice fatto che tu vivi in campagna, mentre il primo idiota che vive in città e che decide di seguire il tuo consiglio si ritrova a fare una strage.

----------

## johnnystuff

!equilibrium: ti ringrazio per le numerose precisazioni. In effetti devo dire che non sono proprio nuovissimo di gentoo e se vedi la data in cui mi sono iscritto al foro è quella che corrisponde al mio primo install (mitico stage1  :Very Happy: ). Da allora l'ho sempre tenuta aggiornata senza mai reinstallare per circa 5 anni poi per vari motivi (fondamentalmente ero senza rete) non l'ho più fatto e il portatile su cui girava reclamava la pensione.

Sono quindi tornato dopo un annetto abbondante di disabitudine ma non è che mi sia scordato tutto, ed è anche per quello che chiedvo lumi sulla branca testing, perchè in linea di massima ho sempre preferito non avventurarmici, anche se il team di kde la "vende" per stabile la 4.4 e se credo di non dire un'eresia nel dire che la politica di inserimento dei vari ebuild nel portage tree sia forse un po' troppo....... conservativa. E il FORSE non è ironico ma come si suol dire ovviamente IMHO.

Per quel che riguarda la guida e il discorso metapacchetti hai perfettamente ragione, solo che ti assicuro che il link che dovrebbe stare sul "qui" della guida ufficiale in italiano .........

 *Quote:*   

> Per KDE 4.4.2:
> 
> Gli utenti con sistemi stabili devono inserire i pacchetti necessari nel file keyword. Viene fornito un file package.keyword qui

 

.......punta a un file inesistente. Mea culpa per non aver controllato anche la guida in inglese in cui invece va benone. In ogni caso quello che chiedevo erano perlopiù delle delucidazioni su come installare il meno possibile o comunque installare dei metapacchetti che eventualmente posso disinstallare. La guida di una volta era molto diversa e non c'era un "metapacchetto" che ti installava tutto........ da qui la mia confusione.

Grazie ancora per i chiarimenti in ogni caso.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> e se credo di non dire un'eresia nel dire che la politica di inserimento dei vari ebuild nel portage tree sia forse un po' troppo....... conservativa. E il FORSE non è ironico ma come si suol dire ovviamente IMHO.

 

le politiche di stabilizzazione degli ebuild non sono conservative perché si basano su un'unica e ben precisa regola: un ebuild ~arch diventa stabile solo se non ci sono bug pendenti per 30 giorni consecutivi, quindi se non è dichiarato stabile è perché ci sono bugs (e in genere si sorvola sui bug minori e/o che toccano una piccolissima parte degli utenti, quindi se un pacchetto sta in ~arch è perché ci sono bug gravi¹)

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Per quel che riguarda la guida e il discorso metapacchetti hai perfettamente ragione, solo che ti assicuro che il link che dovrebbe stare sul "qui" della guida ufficiale in italiano

 

hai ragione, segnala il problema in questo thread del forum, così correggono, grazie.

---

¹ - faccio una precisazione, il fatto che KDE dichiari stabile il suo software o che Ubuntu dichiari una versione X testata e funzionante al 100% non vuol dire che lo sia anche per Gentoo e visto che la nostra distribuzione si basa interamente sui sorgenti e con un core molto più aggiornato e testato delle altre distro (per via dei controlli extra che opera Portage e i controlli di QA fatti dai devel Gentoo) è più facile scovare nuovi bug, i quali verranno scoperti dalle altre distro soltanto dopo parecchie settimane o mesi dalla loro "dichiarazione di stabilità" (vedi Gnome 2.28 che è dichiarato stabile da mesi dai suoi sviluppatori e da Ubuntu, ma che in realtà ha una valanga di bug assurdi e irrisolti).

----------

## djinnZ

Tanto per chiarire di più: nelle altre distribuzioni (quelle serie come debian o slackware che controllano i rilasci) tutti i pacchetti e le loro dipendenze vengono stabilizzati insieme quindi non è del tutto sbagliato pensare di utilizzare tutto il sistema instabile, perchè, anche se non dovrebbero esserci problemi ad utilizzare a runtime una libreria leggermente diversa da quella utilizzata per la compilazione qualche volta capita lo stesso.

In gentoo tutto viene ricompilato quindi la stabilizzazione avviene pacchetto per pacchetto su un certo range di versioni delle dipendenze.

Nelle altre distribuzioni tutti i pacchetti vengono aggiornati insieme al rilascio di una nuova versione, in gentoo no (per questo gentoo è propriamente versionless).

Credo che questa leggenda urbana sia nata dai soliti articoli di qualche giornalaccio e dalle idiozie di siti come distrowatch, preoccupati più di caldeggiare una specifica distribuzione o non prender posizione evidenziando vantaggi e difetti che di riportare fatti.

E mi pare che non sia la prima volta che ne parliamo... sono quasi tentato di aprire un bug al proposito.

----------

